# Datasheet



## EduardoP737

Hola que tal, como puedo traducir esto?

es como la Hoja de Información de un equipo o aparato.

Datasheet: hoja de datos?

No me suena muy bien.


----------



## UVA-Q

Pues sí, hoja de datos o quizás, hojas de información
Con más contexto podríamos buscar más opciones.

Saludos


----------



## cybermetaller

Hola, EduardoF1.
Creo que la expresión que buscas es "_*ficha técnica*_."

¡Saludos!


----------



## ignaciome

cybermetaller said:


> Hola, EduardoF1.
> Creo que la expresión que buscas es "_*ficha técnica*_."
> 
> ¡Saludos!



Aunque el mensaje ya tiene un año, supongo que aún puede servirle a alguien que lo consulte.

Como comentan, falta el contexto para saber cuál sería la traducción correcta. Otra opción sería Hoja de características.


----------



## EduardoP737

Bueno, creo que la más acertada es Ficha Técnica.


----------



## ignaciome

No creo que una sea más correcta que la otra, dependiendo del contexto en el que lo vayas a usar habría que tomar una decisión. En mi trabajo leo muchas de estas hojas o fichas (soy ingeniero) y ninguno de los dos términos me suena mejor que el otro.

Un saludo


----------



## xymox

¿Qué tal "especificaciones técnicas"?


----------



## EduardoP737

Especificaciones técnicas tambien me parece.

ignaciome, eres ingeniero de?


----------



## eunice_sant15

Estudio ingenieria en electronica y usamos "hoja de datos" como traduccion de "datasheet"


----------



## ignaciome

EduardoF1 said:


> Especificaciones técnicas tambien me parece.
> 
> ignaciome, eres ingeniero de?



De telecomunicaciones, ¿por?


----------



## pacosancas

Coincido con los que hablan de "hoja de datos" para equipos eléctricos/ electrónicos. En esos sectores, es la expresión que que se utiliza. En el resto de la industria, no,  más bien se habla de especificaciones técnicas, etc. 

De nuevo otro ejemplo de que es importantísimo dar un contexto para saber cómo traducir algo.


----------



## EduardoP737

ignaciome said:


> De telecomunicaciones, ¿por?



Por saber nada mas 

Saludos y gracias por los aportes.


----------



## ILT

Yo lo he visto traducido como *hoja de datos técnicos* y hace poco me encontré con que un gran fabricante de equipo de telecomunicaciones lo traduce como *hoja informativa*.


----------



## Loitey

ILT said:


> Yo lo he visto traducido como *hoja de datos técnicos* y hace poco me encontré con que un gran fabricante de equipo de telecomunicaciones lo traduce como *hoja informativa*.






Nosotros somos una empresa de electrónica y lo traducimos como " Hoja de Datos "


----------



## caenbaes

Que les parece hoja de especificaciones?


----------



## jmbarrosp

Yo he utilizado "hoja de producto" para casos concretos


----------



## Hakuna Matata

No sé en otras áreas, pero coincido con que en el ámbito de la electrónica la traducción preferida y casi excluyente es *hoja de datos*.


----------

